

Netflix brings online streaming to Mac with Silverlight - jacobscott
http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/26/netflix-finally-brings-watch-instantly-to-macs-via-silverlight/

======
wayne
Silverlight DRM helping Mac users. Oh, the irony...

